# Root wireless tether on .602



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm trying to find a way to wifi tether on droid x on .602. I googled but the method with the android group one didn't work. Could someone point me in the right direction to get it to work? Thank you


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...8-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"coldconfession13 said:


> thank you


Ur welcome


----------

